# Hey Matthew6...



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2019)

how you feeling there big mouth?  This couldn’t have happened to a more deserving fan base and you in particular. I hope this drives you nuts.  I’m a dawg but I cheered Auburn on today.  I just wanted to come back in here and tell you how glad I am that y’all lost to your most hated rival and that y’all will be sitting your raggedy butts at home come playoff time.  He’s a snowflake and blocked me because he can dish it out but is too weak to take it so one of y’all tell him about this thread.  Go Dawgs.


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> how you feeling there big mouth?  This couldn’t have happened to a more deserving fan base and you in particular. I hope this drives you nuts.  I’m a dawg but I cheered Auburn on today.  I just wanted to come back in here and tell you how glad I am that y’all lost to your most hated rival and that y’all will be sitting your raggedy butts at home come playoff time.  He’s a snowflake and blocked me because he can dish it out but is too weak to take it so one of y’all tell him about this thread.  Go Dawgs.


Got toe mighty


----------



## oops1 (Nov 30, 2019)

Lol-ing


----------



## tcward (Nov 30, 2019)

Mercy.....


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2019)

tcward said:


> Mercy.....


He won’t get any from me.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 30, 2019)

He started a thread congratulating Auburn.


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 30, 2019)

Their a cheating bunch and deserve it but leave or don’t post and only come back when their down and post this? Your soft guy


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2019)

4HAND said:


> He started a thread congratulating Auburn.



I don’t care.  He roars like a lion all year long and acts like he owns this board.  He’s gonna take his medicine now.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 30, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don’t care.  He roars like a lion all year long and acts like he owns this board.  He’s gonna take his medicine now.


I gotcha. There's several on here that do that. He ain't alone.


----------



## srb (Nov 30, 2019)

Wheee where is Dead eye Ed tonight.......


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2019)

AccUbonD said:


> Their a cheating bunch and deserve it but leave or don’t post and only come back when their down and post this? Your soft guy



No I’ll post whatever I want to, thanks.  I could not care less whether or not you think I’m weak there sugar britches.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I gotcha. There's several on here that do that. He ain't alone.



Hey man if you like him that’s your right.  He makes my skin crawl.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 30, 2019)

srb said:


> Wheee where is Dead eye Ed tonight.......


Dadgum I miss old Eddie! ??


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 30, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Hey man if you like him that’s your right.  He makes my skin crawl.


I don't know him or anyone on here personally.  I'm just saying he ain't the only one that does it. He may be the only Bama fan that does it, but he ain't the only member on here that crows. Myself included at times, although I try to stop just before it becomes obnoxious.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I don't know him or anyone on here personally.  I'm just saying he ain't the only one that does it. He may be the only Bama fan that does it, but he ain't the only member on here that crows. Myself included at times, although I try to stop just before it becomes obnoxious.


He’s the log in the punch bowl.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2019)

Attn Dog fans....

If 6 gives yall grief next Saturday dont get all upset...??


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2019)

Who cares what he says next Saturday they couldn’t even win their division.  Stop being his do boy.


----------



## James12 (Nov 30, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Who cares what he says next Saturday they couldn’t even win their division.  Stop being his do boy.



Wonder why he blocked you? Did he say why?  If I know him, he said 1980 one too many times.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2019)

James12 said:


> Wonder why he blocked you? Did he say why?  If I know him, he said 1980 one too many times.


Because he has a battle ship mouth and a tin can butt.  He loves to give everybody what for and spit in everybody’s eye but the second you go back at him the same way he screams like a hog caught under a gate.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Who cares what he says next Saturday they couldn’t even win their division.  Stop being his do boy.



Oh I guarantee there will be some Dog feelings hurt when folks pile on. It happens every single time. Some can take it as well as they dish it but others will request a safe space. 


Do boy...?????


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Oh I guarantee there will be some Dog feelings hurt when folks pile on. It happens every single time. Some can take it as well as they dish it but others will request a safe space.
> 
> 
> Do boy...?????


Yeah like your hero Snowflake6.  He’s been hiding from me for many moons.


----------



## James12 (Nov 30, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah like your hero Snowflake6.  He’s been hiding from me for many moons.



I’d love to see ya’ll roll on here again.  Sounds intense, hate I missed it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah like your hero Snowflake6.  He’s been hiding from me for many moons.



Sounds like 6 did exactly what he set out to do.


----------



## bobocat (Nov 30, 2019)

Both Bama and Auburn had a good little year but they will be sitting at home watching the Big Boys play ball next weekend. Go Dawgs. Hunker Down.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2019)

James12 said:


> I’d love to see ya’ll roll on here again.  Sounds intense, hate I missed it.


Not really.  He ran his mouth.  I ran mine.  He ran and hid.  That was about it.  If that is your idea of intense you’ve had an easy life.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Sounds like 6 did exactly what he set out to do.


If you say so.  You must be Matthew7


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2019)

6 may be the best ever....

Make someone stew over your posts all dang year just to come back and post an "I told you so"
???


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2019)

6 is a midget thug!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> 6 may be the best ever....
> 
> Make someone stew over your posts all dang year just to come back and post an "I told you so"
> ???


Pffft.  He’s a wannabe.  I’ve had people so mad because of things I said on this board that they tracked me down on facebook and messaged me there just so they could cuss me out and tell me how much they hated me.  Your hero 6 is a pretender.  The fact that you idolize him so is hard to figure.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

Go dawgs smack talking Bammers !!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Pffft.  He’s a wannabe.  I’ve had people so mad because of things I said on this board that they tracked me down on facebook and messaged me there just so they could cuss me out and tell me how much they hated me.  Your hero 6 is a pretender.  The fact that you idolize him so is hard to figure.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 993467


That’s not what I look like.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Oh I guarantee there will be some Dog feelings hurt when folks pile on. It happens every single time. Some can take it as well as they dish it but others will request a safe space.
> 
> 
> Do boy...?????




I’ll be cheering on the dawgs but I’ll promise you if they lose I’ll smacky smack right here ?


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 30, 2019)

fight broke out in utes game


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 30, 2019)

4HAND said:


> He started a thread congratulating Auburn.




Not getting involved in this, but that Congrats thread was as transparent as a Democratic impeachment inquiry.  Exciting???,enjoyed it????  The midget thug knew at least some Dawgs were ready to pounce.  He has been needling Dawg fans for years.  Some of his digs were actually pretty good.  And yes, 6 is not the only one guilty of crowing.  I think the reference to Slayer was pretty evident.  One of these years 10RC will beat the Dawgs in football, and we all know what the response is going to be.


----------



## Kowtown (Dec 1, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> how you feeling there big mouth?  This couldn’t have happened to a more deserving fan base and you in particular. I hope this drives you nuts.  I’m a dawg but I cheered Auburn on today.  I just wanted to come back in here and tell you how glad I am that y’all lost to your most hated rival and that y’all will be sitting your raggedy butts at home come playoff time.  He’s a snowflake and blocked me because he can dish it out but is too weak to take it so one of y’all tell him about this thread.  Go Dawgs.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 1, 2019)

I think he got lost in the portal!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 1, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> If you say so.  You must be Matthew7



That's funny right there....


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 1, 2019)

There’s got to be a morning after— as the old song goes ?

Bama sux!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2019)

Good morning ehhrbodi


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2019)

Kowtown said:


> View attachment 993488


My team is goi g to SECC.  Bro.


----------



## James12 (Dec 1, 2019)

Yawn.... win a national championship.  It’s a wee bit overdue.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Hey man if you like him that’s your right.  He makes my skin crawl.



I've met the midget thug and broke bread with him. I like him even if he is a Bama homer midget thug. Nobody's perfect.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I've met the midget thug and broke bread with him. I like him even if he is a Bama homer midget thug. Nobody's perfect.


Nobody’s perfect.  That’s true.   But that’s a mighty low bar.  If you act the way he likes to act on here you have to expect to get it back in kind.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2019)

James12 said:


> Yawn.... win a national championship.  It’s a wee bit overdue.


Yeah nothing less than a NC is acceptable.  Yawn.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nobody’s perfect.  That’s true.   But that’s a mighty low bar.  If you act the way he likes to act on here you have to expect to get it back in kind.



I don't take much of anything on here seriously. Some of the people on here I figured I couldn't be around for more than 5 minutes turned out to be great people in person and vice versa.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I don't take much of anything on here seriously. Some of the people on here I figured I couldn't be around for more than 5 minutes turned out to be great people in person and vice versa.


Same here.  I’ve had people who swore I was evil incarnate meet me in person and we’re shocked that I was just a regular guy that they liked.  Some of y’all are taking what I’m saying too seriously.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Some of y’all are taking what I’m saying too seriously.



Too seriously? In the Sports forum? Nah.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Good morning ehhrbodi



Leave it to you to bump the olive branch thread...??


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Leave it to you to bump the olive branch thread...??


6 is talking about the dynasty this morning...... He’s hurting.....?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Too seriously? In the Sports forum? Nah.


Good then there shouldn’t be any problem with me giving Snowflake6 a swirlie.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah nothing less than a NC is acceptable.  Yawn.



Muh rings on Muh fangers


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Muh rings on Muh fangers


Paaaaaaawl!!!  Awbren cheated Paaaaaaaaawl!  We deserve a do over Paaaaaaaaawl!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 1, 2019)

Can always count on some to crash a dawg thread and that’s perfectly fine.
But don’t stop now that your season is over.
Really it was over couple of weeks ago but there was always the back door scenario. But that door slammed shut on Bama last night, and possibly forever.
I believe they will have to earn their way in from now on.
As in play that extra game and actually play someone good!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Can always count on some to crash a dawg thread and that’s perfectly fine.
> But don’t stop now that your season is over.
> Really it was over couple of weeks ago but there was always the back door scenario. But that door slammed shut on Bama last night, and possibly forever.
> I believe they will have to earn their way in from now on.
> As in play that extra game and actually play someone good!!


I can’t stop smiling.  All I’ve heard is how not having Tua or playing for the SEC would t matter because they would still get in and would win it all.  They ain’t getting in and they don’t deserve to.  They didn’t deserve to before.  But they think they deserve to just because they’re Bammer.  And it amazes me at the Georgia fans coming to the defense of the worst Bammer loudmouth on this board. I hate it for them, you live by the sword you can just be ready to die by the sword.  Snowflake6 gets to wear this one around his neck and I don’t care if it hair lips the king.


----------



## Kowtown (Dec 1, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> My team is going to SECC.  Bro.



Sounds like ol 6 is living rent free in your head...


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2019)

Kowtown said:


> Sounds like ol 6 is living rent free in your head...View attachment 993545


Whatever makes you feel better man.  All of you have people living “rent-free” in your heads because you all have teams and coaches and fans of those teams that you can’t stand.  I’m enjoying this and I don’t care what you think about it.  Sounds like I’m living “rent-free” in yours.


----------



## bobocat (Dec 1, 2019)

Well the Bama Dynasty run is over and it's easy to see.  No top 25 wins this year. Just a washed up coach and a broken QB. Bama truly Sux.  I guess you Bama fans can go back to courting your cousins because your season is over. Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 1, 2019)

bobocat said:


> I guess you Bama fans can go back to courting your cousins because your season is over. Go Dawgs!



What do you mean GO BACK TO?????!!!!!!!


----------



## bobocat (Dec 1, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> What do you mean GO BACK TO?????!!!!!!!


I guess you are right.


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 1, 2019)

bobocat said:


> I guess you are right.



Even Bama football ain't pull'n em away from that


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 1, 2019)

3 losses for Bama in 2019.....all by tigers


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 1, 2019)

This is the last photo of Matty6 before he got lost in the portal


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> 3 losses for Bama in 2019.....all by tigers




Gonna be a pup loss too  . .


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 1, 2019)

Their excuse is they didn’t have Tua ... truth is they had Tua many men on the field.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 1, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna be a pup loss too  . .



Sore loser!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna be a pup loss too  . .



And then we will be 11-2 for the year. Remind me, what's Tech's record this year? I forgot.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2019)

elfiii said:


> And then we will be 11-2 for the year. Remind me, what's Tech's record this year? I forgot.




1980, just a reminder . .


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 1980, just a reminder . .



What is Tech's record this year? Aren't y'all going to a bowl game?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2019)

elfiii said:


> What is Tech's record this year? Aren't y'all going to a bowl game?




Once again, pups been sucking since 1980.  NC's are all that counts...


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Once again, pups been sucking since 1980.  NC's are all that counts...



IF I was a GT fan that's what I'd say too until I realized GT will never have a shot at another one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2019)

elfiii said:


> IF I was a GT fan that's what I'd say too until I realized GT will never have a shot at another one.




Neither will ya'll  !!!  Belk Bowel . . .


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Neither will ya'll  !!!  Belk Bowel . . .



We've been knocking on the door for 3 years in a row. Sooner or later we're gonna kick the door in. Maybe Tech can win 50% of their games next year. Never give up hope Quack!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 1, 2019)

elfiii said:


> What is Tech's record this year? Aren't y'all going to a bowl game?


3-9


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2019)

elfiii said:


> We've been knocking on the door for 3 years in a row. Sooner or later we're gonna kick the door in. Maybe Tech can win 50% of their games next year. Never give up hope Quack!




Amen brother !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2019)

Knock knock.  Who' there ??  It's dogs man, dog ain't here


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 1, 2019)

elfiii said:


> IF I was a GT fan that's what I'd say too until I realized GT will never have a shot at another one.



correction...will never have another shot at a "CO-natty" championship....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> correction...will never have another shot at a "CO-natty" championship....




Pups been sucking since 1980 and would LOVE to have a shared 1990 NC


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 1, 2019)

Stay down Quack..stay down


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 1, 2019)

FootLongDawg said:


> Stay down Quack..stay down


He's down..... He's just twitching and peeing himself like an old over the hill buck does when you roll him with a 300 mag


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 1, 2019)

Tech fans with  paper bags over their heads ?????


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2019)

I’ve said Roll Tide for 6 a couple times in the Political Forum defending Vets just like I will stick up for 4HAND when that loser FLBLKCAT (he be banned now thanks elfiii) or anybody starts bashing cops and 4HAND!

Mathew6 & Quack give us Dawgs crap all the time in the GO DAWGS threads, I just give it back it’s all in good fun and Social Media friendship to me.

I meme war with Spot all the time I just laugh at some of the things he memes about UGA!

This is the only Social Media I do we should all be friends when the game is over!

It’s not personal fellas it’s just football!

All teams SUX except UGA!

Now I’m sure Quack will be along shortly to say “1980 pftttttt”

It don’t bother me I just say “3-8 pftttt”


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2019)

FootLongDawg said:


> Stay down Quack..stay down





They ain't no quit in the boy, even when he's down.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2019)

1980.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> 1980.



Who do y’all play Saturday?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2019)

Which team ends the year ranked higher..Bama or Uga?


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Which team ends the year ranked higher..Bama or Uga?


Good Question Spot where will FSU end up??


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Which team ends the year ranked higher..Bama or Uga?


Good question.  Is Florida State ranked?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Good Question Spot where will FSU end up??



Unranked


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2019)

Your turn?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Unranked


???


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2019)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 993617


????


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Your turn?


If UGA loses both will be a 2 loss SEC team, I figure since we made it to the Championship UGA will be ahead of BAMA at 6-8th then BAMA right behind them.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> If UGA loses both will be a 2 loss SEC team, I figure since we made it to the Championship UGA will be ahead of BAMA at 6-8th then BAMA right behind them.



And next year bama will start out ranked ahead of pretty much everyone else


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2019)

Throwback said:


> And next year bama will start out ranked ahead of pretty much everyone else



They better rank us first next year Paaaaaaawl!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> If UGA loses both will be a 2 loss SEC team, I figure since we made it to the Championship UGA will be ahead of BAMA at 6-8th then BAMA right behind them.



Depends on the bowl game


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2019)

Throwback said:


> And next year bama will start out ranked ahead of pretty much everyone else


Between UGA & BAMA this year it really depends on how much UGA loses by and if we win our bowl game.

By the spread @Cmp1 showed UGA was only losing by 7.
It will be interesting next weekend for sure!

But it doesn’t matter if UGA is ranked 99th and loses to LSU 100-3 I will still be here yelling GO DAWGS!


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 1, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Between UGA & BAMA this year it really depends on how much UGA loses by and if we win our bowl game.


Bama’s demise this year was their defense, UGAs demise could be their offense which is unbelievable based on the talent they have. If the can find a downfield passing game, I wouldn’t be surprised if the beat LSU.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2019)

If the dawgs stumble around for the first half against LSU they better just go on home at half time


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2019)

Throwback said:


> If the dawgs stumble around for the first half against LSU they better just go on home at half time


That or if we jump ahead like we did with Bama last year and Auburn this year and that conservative crap sets it we will be beat!
They better play to win!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Between UGA & BAMA this year it really depends on how much UGA loses by and if we win our bowl game.
> 
> By the spread @Cmp1 showed UGA was only losing by 7.
> It will be interesting next weekend for sure!
> ...



Fify


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Fify


EXACTLY!!
I will chant that until he is gone!

Bobo or Kiffin is fine with me!
If Kiffin gives Kirby headaches I will send him a big box of Goodys every week, just keep on winning!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 1, 2019)

Jake Fromm cannot have another game with less than a 50% completion rate against LSU.  And he has had a bunch of games in a row now doing exactly that, including the lowly Bees.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 1, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Bama’s demise this year was their defense, UGAs demise could be their offense which is unbelievable based on the talent they have. If the can find a downfield passing game, I wouldn’t be surprised if the beat LSU.


Kirby is gone a the Ala D sucks. UGA defense is well, awesome. That is ala problem.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 1, 2019)

Nice avatar @Throwback!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 2, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Bama’s demise this year was their defense, UGAs demise could be their offense which is unbelievable based on the talent they have. If the can find a downfield passing game, I wouldn’t be surprised if the beat LSU.



Not sure if Cager gets to play(my bad Cager is out) and Pickens, he gets to sit the first half out. Smart/ Coley  is having a hard time figuring out how to use the  talent UGA has.

Pickens is Georgia’s top receiver and the Bulldogs will already be without Lawrence Cager, who had ankle surgery on Friday. That’s what makes his decision, and suspension for the first half of the SEC championship game such a significant loss. 

things could get real ugly for UGA  if LSU  comes out on fire and the UGA defense is not able to slow them down.

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 2, 2019)

I almost forgot ?

Gonna go in there and record Fonebaum !!
Should be epic ?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 2, 2019)

Throwback said:


> If the dawgs stumble around for the first half against LSU they better just go on home at half time


This.  We are going to have to put points on the board in the first half and limit LSU.  If we are still in it after half time the defense can win it for us.  But if we mess around and have a bunch of three and outs in the first half and the defense has to be on the field a long time it ain’t gonna be good for us.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 2, 2019)

6 has been ripping on me for years but I just picture him as about 5'8" and balding!!!!This place has always just been all in fun and I dont hate anyone here. It was great letting him run his mouth then OSUs third string QB put a beatdown on his team and it was crickets for awhile then he congratulated my team although I knew he didnt really mean it. Then he was back to ripping my Buckeyes again.

All in fun!!!!!!! Just post with that in mind and all is well!!!!!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 2, 2019)

Monday morning Bamasux?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2019)

It seems at least one person takes this stuff WAY to serious


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2019)

Throwback said:


> And next year bama will start out ranked ahead of pretty much everyone else



Nope. The homers got tOSU right where they want them.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 2, 2019)

The difference between Georgia and Alabama ...........

We will be back........

and 16

roll tide


----------



## riprap (Dec 2, 2019)

Saban turning into Richt blowing these #1 recruiting classes.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> The difference between Georgia and Alabama ...........
> 
> We will be back........
> 
> ...



Yep because we never left.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> The difference between Georgia and Alabama ...........
> 
> We will be back........
> 
> ...




We will be back??  

Got news for ya bud. The past 3 SEC West Winners have been different teams. The only thing consistent is UGA going to Atlanta now.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 2, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Yep because we never left.



You can't go anywhere.......

you have not a championship in 40 years....

roll tide


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 2, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> It seems at least one person takes this stuff WAY to serious


A lot of people do. It’s just football, I pick at all teams that aren’t UGA but they pick at us to!

In the end no matter who wins the Natty I will still be a DAWG  and y’all will still be a fan of your teams!

Good luck to all teams and hopefully no one gets hurt to badly in any conference, bowl, or playoff game!

GO DAWGS


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 2, 2019)

so that is your goal, 

to get to Atlanta for the SEC championship

that explains a lot

roll tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> so that is your goal,
> 
> to get to Atlanta for the SEC championship
> 
> ...



Explains a ton. Win the SEC, go to the playoffs. But that is not the goal for BAMA this year. What Bowl game will they go to? Independence Bowl?


----------



## James12 (Dec 2, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> Kirby is gone a the Ala D sucks. UGA defense is well, awesome. That is ala problem.



Their D until this year has been no different really, they did win a natty after Kirby.  

People forget they lost experience on D due to injury and the NFL.  Dylan Moses and the other linebacker really hurt them when they were lost.


----------



## riprap (Dec 2, 2019)

Que the duck


----------



## Throwback (Dec 2, 2019)

When the subpoenas and indictments start flowing it will be a different tide rolling


----------



## Throwback (Dec 2, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


>



That’s a PTSD reaction to one second being added to the clock


----------



## bobocat (Dec 2, 2019)

Saban said it wasn't Fair!  Roll Tidebowl! and Go Dawgs in the SECCG!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 2, 2019)

James12 said:


> Their D until this year has been no different really, they did win a natty after Kirby.
> 
> People forget they lost experience on D due to injury and the NFL.  Dylan Moses and the other linebacker really hurt them when they were lost.


Yep they did. But they won’t again. Heard it here first.


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 2, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Explains a ton. Win the SEC, go to the playoffs. But that is not the goal for BAMA this year. What Bowl game will they go to? Independence Bowl?


BAMA can sit out the next 10 seasons and GA will still be 1980.........


----------

